# strobes for the side of a dump truck



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

so i have a 1 ton dump truck and would like to put strobe on each corners of the dump bed and two on the back. i have seen local city truck have this type of set up and don't know what i would need to make it happen. The lights look to be maybe 2" tall and 4" wide and are bolted on to the side, but not in gromits... sp? 
obviously i need 6 lights (prefer led) and some type of power source.
any help would be great!


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

I think the best lights I have seen are the Whelen Lin6 but I think they may be a bit wider than 4". Sure are bright though!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Bigplower;1090121 said:


> so i have a 1 ton dump truck and would like to put strobe on each corners of the dump bed and two on the back. i have seen local city truck have this type of set up and don't know what i would need to make it happen. The lights look to be maybe 2" tall and 4" wide and are bolted on to the side, but not in gromits... sp?
> obviously i need 6 lights (prefer led) and some type of power source.
> any help would be great!


Maybe try these. http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/surfacemnt/sm_LED3.htm That's what I have in my grille and on my toolbox, they're pretty blinding both day and night. Have several flash patterns. You can sync. op a total of four lights together. I synced my front set and synced the back set. As far a a power source, I would suggest a switchbox, but you can just use a simple toggle switch. Only reason I suggest the switch box is because you have the option of easy adding of more lights or something like that. Like I said, I like those soundoff lights, I would recommend them, I think I got them for like $40 a piece.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.whelen.com/pb/Automotive/ProductSheets/Systems_DOT_Value_Prod/DOT_SuperLED_Lighting.pdf
I believe these are what you are talking about. 
http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=5&cat_id=48&prod_id=247


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

any pictures of them on a dump or flatbed truck?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Nevermind, I was thinking something different


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i use the whelen lin3 (lins6 will work but little much for side lights) mounted on an angle bracket with the cast aluminum brackets for protection.

you could also probally use a set of whelen vertexs mounted on the side as well

here are the lins 3


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Do Linz 6's, they are practical joke bright and are the same size as Tir 3's,


----------

